# Bobcat plow driving me nuts



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am using a 873 Bobcat with a Bobcat brand 8 ft straight blade. It is eating cutting edges like nobodies business. I installed a new 3/4 inch cutting edge before the season and it is almost shot already. Yes it is the real deal edge with the beveled edge. I don't know how to correct this. The operator is not lifting the front tires and I am not sure if the angle of the blade is the problem. How can you tell by just looking? The pins etc. are tight on the pivot point. It seems like no matter what we do the edge just melts off.


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

Sounds like too much down pressure, even if the front tires do not lose contact with the plowing surface.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

He plowing in float mode?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am not sure on the float mode. I just figured if you drop it on the ground lightly and go it would be fine.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Italiano67;2094983 said:


> I am using a 873 Bobcat with a Bobcat brand 8 ft straight blade. It is eating cutting edges like nobodies business. I installed a new 3/4 inch cutting edge before the season and it is almost shot already. Yes it is the real deal edge with the beveled edge. I don't know how to correct this. The operator is not lifting the front tires and I am not sure if the angle of the blade is the problem. How can you tell by just looking? The pins etc. are tight on the pivot point. It seems like no matter what we do the edge just melts off.


I thought the Bobcat blade took a 1/2" thick blade. How tall is the edge? I think mine is equipped with a 6" edge (1/2" x 6" x 96"). My next question is what part of the blade is wearing out? What I mean by that is are you experiencing the most wear at the ends or is it even across the board? What type of plowing are you doing (i.e. gravel or pavement, roads or lots)? 
One thing that I have noticed, and do not like, about my 8' straight Bobcat angle plow, is that it does not have any oscillation. I think that the newer ones have it but I bought mine back in '06 and it does not. This makes it very hard to have everything just right so that the whole blade stays in contact when angling. If you are experiencing heavy wear at the ends I would suggest that this your problem, or it is, at least, a major contributing factor.


----------



## immortal.ben (Feb 28, 2015)

Float mode on the Bobcat plow works the same as float mode on a truck plow. It allows the plow to follow the contours of the surface. Make sure the operator is using it.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

immortal.ben;2095034 said:


> Float mode on the Bobcat plow works the same as float mode on a truck plow. It allows the plow to follow the contours of the surface. Make sure the operator is using it.


IMHO the skid steer has a very short wheelbase (unlike a truck) and, when in float mode, has a tendency to lift the front wheels when the plow meets resistance. Based on my experience, I would not recommend plowing in float mode. I also rarely use the float mode on my truck plow either (yet I'm more than willing to say that this is why there is a float feature on a truck plow) but I have a chain hoist system on my truck plows. This, by way of design, allows a certain amount of contour following. Hopefully not coming across as argumentative. Not my intent.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

DGODGR;2095125 said:


> IMHO the skid steer has a very short wheelbase (unlike a truck) and, when in float mode, has a tendency to lift the front wheels when the plow meets resistance. Based on my experience, I would not recommend plowing in float mode. I also rarely use the float mode on my truck plow either (yet I'm more than willing to say that this is why there is a float feature on a truck plow) but I have a chain hoist system on my truck plows. This, by way of design, allows a certain amount of contour following. Hopefully not coming across as argumentative. Not my intent.


X2, my 650 picks up the front wheels if it put it in float with the pusher on.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The blade did come with a flimsy cutting edge. I replaced it with a 3/4 inch edge to see if it would last longer. The whole edge is wearing, not just the ends. It is plowing a asphalt lot in fairly good shape. I guess i will try the float mode.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just a thought but tire pressure to low or high?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

beanz27;2095130 said:


> X2, my 650 picks up the front wheels if it put it in float with the pusher on.


How is that possible? I thought the whole point of float is to let the loader arms move up and down with the contour of the ground


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2095003 said:


> He plowing in float mode?





immortal.ben;2095034 said:


> Float mode on the Bobcat plow works the same as float mode on a truck plow. It allows the plow to follow the contours of the surface. Make sure the operator is using it.





peteo1;2095198 said:


> How is that possible? I thought the whole point of float is to let the loader arms move up and down with the contour of the ground


Uh oh................here we go again.



beanz27;2095130 said:


> X2, my 650 picks up the front wheels if it put it in float with the pusher on.


Bingo.

Float does not work on skidsteers or loaders for plow. Too much resistance from the plow and pavement causes the oil to come oot of the cylinders and results in the front tyres lifting.

Pretty sure we've discussed this a couple hundred times. The result is always the same.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

DGODGR;2095125 said:


> IMHO the skid steer has a very short wheelbase (unlike a truck) and, when in float mode, has a tendency to lift the front wheels when the plow meets resistance. Based on my experience, I would not recommend plowing in float mode. I also rarely use the float mode on my truck plow either (yet I'm more than willing to say that this is why there is a float feature on a truck plow) but I have a chain hoist system on my truck plows. This, by way of design, allows a certain amount of contour following. Hopefully not coming across as argumentative. Not my intent.


Sorry to take this a different direction, but I am having trouble getting past this... do don't float your plow on your truck??? Please explain


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Not familar with SS stuff. But I will say this. The high carbon steel edges of yesteryear are much better than the ones today. I had a cutting edge on my diamond plow for over 10 years, (got it in maybe 04, maybe older than that). Anyway I got a new cutting edge last year and already starting to wear pretty fast compared to what I had. I do suggest hardfacing the cutting edge where it hit the pavement, albeit hardfacing rod is not cheap but you can build up with regualr rod (7018) and then to the last pass with the hardfacing rod (stoody or whomever). I will be doing this with my edge after this season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;2095218 said:


> Uh oh................here we go again.
> 
> Bingo.
> 
> ...


I agree, I was just asking.

Float is a no-no and comparing machine to truck is apples to oranges.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Or to fix all the problems, get a plow with a floating hitch like a boss bx or metal plessis... You'll never look back


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2095235 said:


> I agree, I was just asking.
> 
> Float is a no-no and comparing machine to truck is apples to oranges.


Whew, I'd hate to disagree with you on something.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I cant be the only one that has this problem. So if float mode doesn't work on fixing the edge wear I am out of luck and should buy a different plow? Seems ridiciluous a plow designed for a skidsteer should have this issue.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Italiano67;2095436 said:


> I cant be the only one that has this problem. So if float mode doesn't work on fixing the edge wear I am out of luck and should buy a different plow? Seems ridiciluous a plow designed for a skidsteer should have this issue.


Less down pressure. A real operator should extend the life by a long time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

beanz27;2095537 said:


> Less down pressure. A real operator should extend the life by a long time.


Is it a direct mount/lift? Does it have any type of pivot on the quick plate?

Perhaps doubling the cutting edge will help?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hearing of the guys using float on their skid steers and having the front of the machine come off the ground seems odd to me. I use float on my skid steer with my kage and it works fine, follows the ground well and doesn't use to much pressure. Also the skid steer stays on the ground the whole time too.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Why would anybody use float in a skid or loader for anything. A good operator don't need float to set a blade, Start setting the front first and a touch of down pressure on your rubber. Float in a pickup. Or am I high again.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark13;2095862 said:


> Hearing of the guys using float on their skid steers and having the front of the machine come off the ground seems odd to me. I use float on my skid steer with my kage and it works fine, follows the ground well and doesn't use to much pressure. Also the skid steer stays on the ground the whole time too.


The only thing that I can think of is that if the front tires start to lose traction the rear wheels dig in and you get a wheely effect because the weight of plow doesn't keep front end weighted in float, jmho,2cents


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

leigh;2095883 said:


> The only thing that I can think of is that if the front tires start to lose traction the rear wheels dig in and you get a wheely effect because the weight of plow doesn't keep front end weighted in float, jmho,2cents


Ok I see what you guys mean now. My bad, carry on


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

We use a 10' Daniels blade on our skidsteer. It floats by design. Chain lift involved.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Italiano67;2095436 said:


> I cant be the only one that has this problem.
> *nope* So if float mode doesn't work on fixing the edge wear I am out of luck and should buy a different plow? *yep* Seems ridiciluous a plow designed for a skidsteer should have this issue. *I agree*





Mark13;2095862 said:


> Hearing of the guys using float on their skid steers and having the front of the machine come off the ground seems odd to me. I use float on my skid steer with my kage and it works fine, follows the ground well and doesn't use to much pressure. Also the skid steer stays on the ground the whole time too.


its because you don't have a skid steer Mark...I've never operated a any skid steer that didn't raise the front when in float, as soon as you apply any downward force and move forward. FWIW, our T190 will not do this though.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

leigh;2095883 said:


> The only thing that I can think of is that if the front tires start to lose traction the rear wheels dig in and you get a wheely effect because the weight of plow doesn't keep front end weighted in float, jmho,2cents


You don't need to loose traction for this to happen. It does it as soon as you take off moving forward, if theres any down pressure on the plow at all....whether it be 1in worth (front tires will come off the ground 1in in this case) or 6inches, etc, etc....doesn't matter how much the plow weighs


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

FredG;2095880 said:


> Why would anybody use float in a skid:


Theres things that float is useful for, but cant say I've found any in snow related work yet..?...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

snocrete;2096012 said:


> Theres things that float is useful for, but cant say I've found any in snow related work yet..?...


Only one I have found is plowing frozen gravel. You get down, but are able to leave most of the gravel there. (Bucket... not plow - never tired plow on gravel lot on bobcat)


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Mark13;2095862 said:


> Hearing of the guys using float on their skid steers and having the front of the machine come off the ground seems odd to me. I use float on my skid steer with my kage and it works fine, follows the ground well and doesn't use to much pressure. Also the skid steer stays on the ground the whole time too.





snocrete;2095999 said:


> its because you don't have a skid steer Mark...I've never operated a any skid steer that didn't raise the front when in float, as soon as you apply any downward force and move forward. FWIW, our T190 will not do this though.


If you look at Mark's signature, he has a Tak. TL (tracked machine), and you just mentioned that your T190 (obviously also a tracked machine), doesn't wheelie when moving forward in float. Maybe a tracked machine does not have that issue. Every rubber tired skid, or backhoe for that matter (have not had this issue on an articulated front end loader-of larger size anyway), exhibits this characteristic. I have only found float useful when traveling in reverse.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

DGODGR;2096470 said:


> If you look at Mark's signature, he has a Tak. TL (tracked machine), and you just mentioned that your T190 (obviously also a tracked machine), doesn't wheelie when moving forward in float. Maybe a tracked machine does not have that issue. Every rubber tired skid, or backhoe for that matter (have not had this issue on an articulated front end loader-of larger size anyway), exhibits this characteristic. I have only found float useful when traveling in reverse.


I know, sorry I forgot to include my sarcasm disclaimer......or maybe I should explain it..?..Those or CTL's (compact track loaders), not skid steer loaders.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have watched the operator more than once. He isn't doing wheelies across the parking lot or being stupid with the down pressure. He sets the plow on the ground and goes. If there are those not using the float mode then are you experiencing quick cutting edge wear as well? The plow has the slight oscillation built in.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snocrete;2095999 said:


> its because you don't have a skid steer Mark


Mine's better then a skid steer... 



snocrete;2096866 said:


> I know, sorry I forgot to include my sarcasm disclaimer......or maybe I should explain it..?..Those or CTL's (compact track loaders), not skid steer loaders.


I've just gotten used to using the term skid steer or bobcat around most people, if I tell them I have a CTL or a Tak they just look at me funny and I have to explain it. Some people just know it as that red thing with the tracks.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark13;2097447 said:


> Mine's better then a skid steer...
> 
> I've just gotten used to using the term skid steer or bobcat around most people, if I tell them I have a CTL or a Tak they just look at me funny and I have to explain it. Some people just know it as that red thing with the tracks.


just giving you a hard time....and yes, I know what you mean.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I usually get 200+ hours out of a cheap 1/2" by 6" edge on my skid loader. I generally wear the edges out faster than the rest. I have a chain on mine though, and although I can curl it forward for DP, I rarely use it other than back dragging. Maybe you got a bad cutting edge?


----------

